# New 4ft setup



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I moved my maingano to a larger tank. Hoping to add a few electric yellows for colour contrast once the tank settles. There are also BN living in here

Only set up a few hours ago, so please excuse cloudiness.

4ft ~ Maingano & BN (4-5 electric yellows to be added once tank settles)









The only plant used is Java fern. Substrate is shell grit/sand mix.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

looks great keep us posted


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanx phil. 

I add more as it progresses


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That looks so sweet. Wanna come and scape my 220 when it gets here. Which I hope is next week.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks all 

~ the water will be clear, very little wood in the tank, and what is in there no longer releases tannins


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

All my tanks are full of ferns, and all are from 1 original plant *L* They grow feral in my tanks, regardless of PH, temp etc. I tend to pull remove most of the pups off the adult as soon as they have roots. I move them pulled pups into my fry growout tank, and there they stay, floating, until i want some or i send some to others fishkeepers. I think because i overfeed the fry for growth, the goodies released help the pups grow quicker, and in turn the pups help keep the tank stay 'fresher' so to speak.


----------

